# FEIE and filing jointly



## jlbenitz (Aug 2, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what is the max amount that can be excluded when filing jointly when only one spouse has an income? For something that seems like such an easy question I sure am having a hard time finding an answer. :confused2:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Each spouse is entitled to his or her own FEIE of up to $100,000 (or thereabouts). It is not possible to combine the allowances in the case where only one spouse works.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jlbenitz (Aug 2, 2015)

I was afraid of that. Thank you.


----------

